# Absconding ban?



## Chiryu (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, I left Abu Dhabi a year ago and left some debt behind, a loan. I made the payments for as long as I could but now I can't make the amounts and also my visa has been cancelled so the bank has cashed the blank cheque. I'm currently trying to sort something with the bank but will this situation make it impossible for me to travel elsewhere in the gcc? 

TIA


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware if it's not UAE, it's fine, but you'd need to do some more research on this to find someone who can tell you 100% for sure.


----------



## Haider2r (Oct 17, 2015)

there is a GCC criminal ban like if you were deported from one country for a crime the other gcc can use that as basis to deny you entry or arrest you if you are wanted by police in the country you left. and this is very sure now.


----------

